# Android vs, Apple



## Luke S. (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm getting my guys tablets. Personally, I think Apple is way better for tablets, but interested in what other people think.

Thanks!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

You just did that didn't you? :drink:

You aren't going to he happy with your answers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo :clap::clap::clap::clap:

Apple sucks

I have all of the ipads and a surface pro. The surface pro blows all the Ipads away.

If your guys just want to browse the net and look a pron then yeah get them a Ipad. but if you want a real system to do real work then get a proper tablet.


----------



## Luke S. (Sep 13, 2013)

Lol. Does surface come with Microsoft office ?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Luke S. said:


> Lol. Does surface come with Microsoft office ?


Mine didnt. i think they were meant to be doing a office set for surface. You can get it so cheap you may as well get the full version and put it on there if you really need it. They aint cheap tablets but they do vastly more than android and ipad combined. they are like a power PC in a tablet. i use mine to run skecthup onsite and take down measurements as well as numerous other things like digital contracts, remote desktop, pricing, estimates etc etc


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmmm, Why would the techie folks the AT&T use iPads instead of other tablets? 

I did hear building apps for non apple products were cheaper so...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Hmmm, Why would the techie folks the AT&T use iPads instead of other tablets?
> 
> I did hear building apps for non apple products were cheaper so...


lol your joking right. So because a "techie" AKA dumbass sales person uses an Ipad it makes it better than other tablets :blink:. 

They use the Tablet to figure out who's next in line to be served. It may work great for that but professionals need it to do much more than figure out who's next in line. Another reason they prob use them is because they cost them 1/3rd what a proper tablet costs also.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I am saving up to get the Surface Pro. 
The stylus on the thing makes it THE right sub-lap top in my book.

Thing is about $1k though.

Andy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I am saving up to get the Surface Pro.
> The stylus on the thing makes it THE right sub-lap top in my book.
> 
> Thing is about $1k though.
> ...


That is the down side. The cost. they cost a lot but when you compare what it does with a Ipad as a comparison its cheap. 

They really are 2 totally different products though. ones a professional tablet and ones a toy. i need not explain which is which lol


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> lol your joking right. So because a "techie" AKA dumbass sales person uses an Ipad it makes it better than other tablets :blink:.
> 
> They use the Tablet to figure out who's next in line to be served. It may work great for that but professionals need it to do much more than figure out who's next in line. Another reason they prob use them is because they cost them 1/3rd what a proper tablet costs also.


This pad is as smart as the ole boy can handle. It's easy. 

As far as the AT&T store I frequent- they not use the full computer anymore- they are just using iPads.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> This pad is as smart as the ole boy can handle. It's easy.
> 
> As far as the AT&T store I frequent- they not use the full computer anymore- they are just using iPads.


Yeah they are simple to use but simple means it does less. 

This is the Ipad 











This is a Surface pro


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd actually take the top one


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'd actually take the top one


Most prob would but when you need it to do more it cant. Most people are happy with the most basic of functions. What i like is anything i can do on my PC i can do on site with the Surface Pro. Its like having my PC with me. Cant say that about the ipad.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah they are simple to use but simple means it does less.
> 
> This is the Ipad
> 
> ...


You devote so much time for the rest of us, thank you BC.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> You devote so much time for the rest of us, thank you BC.


I know right


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Yea, you need to put WIN8 tablet in the selection list.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

It's silly to suggest you can't do most anyway you might want on an iPad. Can I run sketchup or some other 3D design program? No. I can use pages for contracts or a few other apps and numbers for spreadsheets. If I'm bored I suppose I could set up a VN but I don't need to do a lot onsite. On any given day I use xactscope to scope a job, pages for contracts, invoice2go for invoices, numbers for spreadsheets, PayPal here for payments, outright to track spending, jotnot pro for scanning and PDF creation and of course my email. I don't really know what else I would need on site. I have a laptop in the truck if I need to do more. 

Of course I would be lying if I said I ever spent a minute using the surface pro. Perhaps I just don't know what I'm missing.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

LeeFowler said:


> It's silly to suggest you can't do most anyway you might want on an iPad. Can I run sketchup or some other 3D design program? No. I can use pages for contracts or a few other apps and numbers for spreadsheets. If I'm bored I suppose I could set up a VN but I don't need to do a lot onsite. On any given day I use xactscope to scope a job, pages for contracts, invoice2go for invoices, numbers for spreadsheets, PayPal here for payments, outright to track spending, jotnot pro for scanning and PDF creation and of course my email. I don't really know what else I would need on site. I have a laptop in the truck if I need to do more.
> 
> Of course I would be lying if I said I ever spent a minute using the surface pro. Perhaps I just don't know what I'm missing.


If you use a PC then its easy to know how the Surface tablet works. It is just a power PC in a tablet. As an example i just come back from pricing a job. I was trying to show a customer a rendering i did but i was also trying to show him the specs for the materials. I just swiped from the left side to the center of the screen and i can run 2 applications at the same time. Its a feature i really like as im so used to running multiple screen setups as its much more productive than switching from application to application. I was able to sit there and edit a few bits on the spot which would be impossible with an ipad also. I also have 200GB+ of storage so basically all my Business side of my PC can go with me. The touch screen is also vastly superior to the Ipads. 

There's not one bit of software i cant run. It even runs Photoshop perfectly. I doubt the Ipad would have the power even if its hardware could support photoshop. 

I wont go into detail about what it can and cant do but if you use a PC and own a Ipad you will know why the Ipad is not good for a business application.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Perhaps that's the problem, I have never owned a pc and don't see that changing in the foreseeable future. On the point of app switching or screen swiping, a double tap on the home button results in the same thing, even more so with iOS 7. 

I can't see having a need to render anything on the job site or even use photoshop. I realize others might need this function everyday. I guess you need to ask yourself if the extra cash is worth an option you may or may not use.

And finally... The touch screen being superior? Really? In which way?

I use my iPad for sales and capturing information. I don't need a full computer and I can't ever imagine needing more than 65 gb on a job site, but then again I'm not designing anything either.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It depends what you use it for.

Luke this thread will turn into a complete sh!tshow in 30 seconds, what are you going to have your guys do with the tablets?


----------

